# 10,000 Round Torture Test



## Jethro

This Walther P99 QA Military in 9MM is talking to me,it seems like a "real tool" and i was wondering if anybody has logged 10,000 rounds thru one.Any problems with feeding,extraction,loss of accuracy or breakdowns?Pics of well used examples greatly appreciated.


----------



## PhilR.

I can't address the 10K round issue, as mine has only about 1.5k flawless rounds through it. I just wanted to say that if you get a P99, try to find one with the "AS" trigger, rather than the QA. The AS seems to be the preferred version.

PhilR.


----------



## Jethro

PhilR. said:


> I can't address the 10K round issue, as mine has only about 1.5k flawless rounds through it. I just wanted to say that if you get a P99, try to find one with the "AS" trigger, rather than the QA. The AS seems to be the preferred version.
> 
> PhilR.


Thanks for your input PhilR.I have been trying to learn all i can about them and i really don't care for either trigger system but i do still like the firearm.


----------



## Donna

I do not know anything about different triggers on them but i have never been disappointed about buying mine,although i do wish it had the kind of trigger on my little Colt Mustang.I am looking forward to reports on this 10,000 round reliability test.Mine has only been fired maybe 500 shots.


----------



## scorpiusdeus

Mine has fired zero rounds and it's holding up nicely. 

I'm guessing Shipwreck might have come close but he has so many guns it would be tough to know if he's had the time.


----------



## Silly

I have around 1500 rounds through my P99 QA 9mm. It has been flawless with WWB, CCI Alum and Federal Hydro-Shok ammo. The QA trigger isn't bad but it is different than my M&P. I like the M&P trigger a little better but pretty much they are the same. Everybody raves about the AS trigger but I've never fired one and really don't intend to. The QA is just fine for me since I didn't expect it to be a target gun and like the consistent trigger pull. P99 QA is my bedside gun and my M&P is my carry. The PX4 is for target and home defense and the P22 is for cheap practice. You can't go wrong with the P99 QA but it won't be your last gun. :mrgreen:


----------



## B3nT

*Close to 10000 rounds through mine...*

I've had a P99 QA 9mm in Military Green for about a year and a half, and have at least 8000 rounds through it. The only failures I have ever had were in exactly two categories:

1) I failed to seat the magazine fully; the first round fired, second failed to feed, because the blowback caused the magazine to slip down in the well, making the feed ramp too high. This has exactly happened twice, and I have learned to slap the mag lightly on the butt with the palm of my hand -- a habit I've learned to apply to ALL my autos, for the very same reason.

2) I had two shells out of the same box of 100 WWB that wouldn't chamber completely. Both appeared to be round (!), but neither shell would chamber all the way in my Browning High Power, either. I threw 'em out, and although suspicious of the rest of the box, had no further problems.

I have since switch my preferred range round to Remington UMC, which I buy in the 250-round box, and have never had a similar problem.

For the first 6 months, it was my primary range gun, and ran 200-300 rounds per week through it, and I still run 50-100 rounds through it at most range visits.

The P99 remains the gun that fits my hand best, by far. And, just like a fine camera, what finds the hand well, works better. The P99 is an incredible bit of engineering.

The only real signs of use it shows are some brassing around the ejection port, predictable wearing of the black tennifer finish on the block part of the barrel around the chamber where the slide slides over it (well, that's what a slide does!), and a few minute -- really small -- scratches and dings on the slide. VERY small, very few. Internally, there are a couple trigger components that are shiny, but not visibly worn.

The QA trigger takes a little getting used to, but it has done a great job of teaching me to squeeze. Like others have said, it's a long, steady, moderately heavy pull, but after a few thousand rounds, it's VERY smooth. I'd have to say that apart from being a bit smoother, it really feels very little different than the day I bought it; the barrel fits the bushing as snugly as ever, the slide has no play, the little hardened steel rail-nubs that are cast into the frame are burnished, but not worn; there's no play or looseness of any kind.

I am sure I will have this gun for a long time, and that it will continue to shoot many more thousands of rounds with no problems. It has that kind of feel about it.

For perspective, this Walther has sold me at least one other, and -- someday -- I'd love to add a P-88...

Walthers, in order of acquisition:
P-38 (WWII family heirloom)
P-99
PP .380 (Interarms era, inherited NEW late last year)
PPS

Others:
Colt Huntsman .22 (bought very slightly used in 1972)
SiG Hammerli Trailside .22, Millet Redot (awesomely accurate)
Browning Buckmark .22, Millet Redot
Browning High Power (satin chrome) w/JPoint 
Colt .45 Mark IV Government


----------



## threeputt

Wow that is a glowing review if I ever saw one. I may consider this one soon as I am starting to look for a 9mm.

Jeff


----------



## submoa

The P99 grip was designed by Cesare Moroni who is renown for anatomic grips for olympic pistols. I find my P99 to be extremely pointable and very amenable to muscle memory marksmanship.

P99 fans fall into 2 camps. AS and QA. 

P99 AS gives you 3 trigger modes. SA mode is light, smooth and fast. The best SA in a DA/SA gun. Yhe Anti Stress, or long pull 2 stage SA, is a redundant feature, intended to reduce ND with DA trigger distance with 2 stage SA pull after slide is racked. DA provides double strike capability.

P99 QA has the same trigger action for all shots. The QA trigger is superior if you train to hold the trigger at the reset point for followup shots. If you train emergency clearance drills, double strike capability is not missed on the QA. Admittedly, the QA trigger feels gritty when new, but smooths up nicely after 500 rounds.

The only feature that might be worrisome is the 2 piece plastic recoil guide rod. It's alarmingly flexible, but has never failed on me.

I've shot over 12,000 rounds through my P99 QA with no failures. The gun delivers 2" groups from strings shot at 25yds. The gun feels capable of doing better than I can shoot. The only mod has been to polish the trigger face when new to remove plastic graining. In fact, the trigger feels better the more I shoot it. Its probably due for a new recoil spring now.


----------



## Shipwreck

scorpiusdeus said:


> I'm guessing Shipwreck might have come close but he has so many guns it would be tough to know if he's had the time.


Correct - I have 2500 rounds thru mine. I do have several guns, so I kinda split things up. I've put 3,000 rounds thru my USPc in the past year, otherwise, I'd have close to 6,000 rounds thru the P99.

But, mary a problem with the gun. I wouldn't worry about anything.

Be aware that you should change the recoil spring at 5,000.

I have a spare already for when the day comes.


----------



## rcbaldwinjr

*re:*

In the short time that I've owned my P99 AS in a .40 S&W, I've put only about 500 rounds through it - mostly Winchester 165gr FMJ's. I have however had a couples issues, specifically if I put a round in the chamber and have a full magazine of ten (live in NY), after firing the first round, the next round will feed into the top of the barrel and hang. This issue seems to occur more frequently if I use Winchester 180gr hollow points and I attribute this to the magazine spring being so tight, it ends up forcing the round up too far. This only occurs when there are ten rounds in the magazine, and not with 1 round in the chamber and 9 in the magazine.


----------



## madison7

I've put 1200 rounds through my P99c, mostly WWB, with exactly ONE FTF..... Those are pretty damn good results! I have done that in 6 months and noted only slight wear on barrel block at top of slide. Walther's, whatever the model, are top of the line and reliable. The AS trigger in the compact model gives me the ability to shot SA and DA, and with a 15 round mag and grip extension it gives me two pistols on one frame. Also, the compact is VERY easy to is use as a CCW. The AS trigger is very light pull when slide pulled, but you can use the decocker to drop it back into a longer DA pull that is safer for carry. IF you want to pop it back into light SA mode you just have to pull the slide back about an inch and you have the SA mode again. Germans make great guns, beer and cars! What gets me is that idiots at gun shops and shows know very little about Walther and are in a love affair with those blocky, cheap looking Glocks. The technology , style and performance of Walther to Glock is like comparing Yugo to McClaren SLR.... H&K are great also, but the $1k+ price tags on them is outrageous. Walthers are the best gun buy today. Also, the P22s are so cheap that it is a waste not to pick one up as a fun target practice gun....with CHEAP ammo!...The current ones are very reliable!


----------

